# Job Interview



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

After being interviewed by the school administration, the prospective teacher said: "Let me see if I've got this right
You want me to go into that room with all those kids, correct their disruptive behavior, observe them for signs of abuse, monitor their dress habits, censor their T-shirt messages and instill in them a love for learning.

You want me to check their backpacks for weapons, wage war on drugs and sexually transmitted diseases, and raise their sense of self-esteem and personal pride.

You want me to teach them patriotism and good citizenship, sportsmanship and fair play, and how to register to vote, balance a check book, and apply for a job.

You want me to check their heads for lice, recognize signs of antisocial behavior, and ensure that they all pass their final exams.

You also want me to provide them with an equal education regardless of their handicap and communicate regularly with their parents in English, Arabic or any other language, by letter, telephone, newsletter, and report card

You want me to do all this with a piece of chalk, a blackboard, a bulletin board, a few books, a big smile, and a starting salary that qualifies me for "New Start."

You want me to do all this, and then you tell me......

I CAN'T wear a necklace with a little cross, mention God, or say "Merry Christmas" because someone might take offense? "

Well, you know what you can do with your job........

This should be posted in every school in America and all countries.

Think about it!

If Muslims can pray anywhere, why are Christians banned from praying in public and from erecting religious displays on their holy days?

What happened to our National Day of Prayer?

Muslims are allowed to block off major streets, in all American States and pray in the middle of the street! And it's a monthly ritual!

Tell me, again, whose country is this

Ours or the Muslims?

It is said that 86% of Americans believe in God. Therefore, I have a very hard time understanding why there is such a problem in having 'God' in our education system or the Lord's Prayer said in our government, schools or public meetings.

I believe it's time we stand up for what we believe!


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Too bad I couldn't LIKE this more than once.


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

You want to know why. Here's why. THE SQUEAKY WHEEL GETS THE GREASE. Guess who's squeaking the loudest and guess who's not. Until those 86% decide to start squeaking things will only continue to get worse.

Edit. They won't start squeaking until it's to late.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Joe said:


> After being interviewed by the school administration, the prospective teacher said: "Let me see if I've got this right
> You want me to go into that room with all those kids, correct their disruptive behavior, observe them for signs of abuse, monitor their dress habits, censor their T-shirt messages and instill in them a love for learning.
> 
> You want me to check their backpacks for weapons, wage war on drugs and sexually transmitted diseases, and raise their sense of self-esteem and personal pride.
> ...


My opinion and I voice it a lot. We need to to form a group to monitor things and report to the little man. How politicians vote. Where their real stance is. Report what the main stream news isn't.

The church Leadership should be United and fighting but instead they are building mega churches and mansions. Way the 501c3 is a church has no business with it. A preacher should be talking about sin. Instead of embracing it we should we should be saying no to it. A church rep should be able to tell a congregation what politicians believe and what the vote.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> My opinion and I voice it a lot. We need to to form a group to monitor things and report to the little man. How politicians vote. Where their real stance is. Report what the main stream news isn't.


The "little man" is too interested in watching Kim Kardiasian's ass to listen.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

John Galt said:


> The "little man" is too interested in watching Kim Kardiasian's ass to listen.


Yes and no. I'm a horn dog so I like looking(nobody tell my wife) but I'm a patriot and would turn a piece of ass away in a heartbeat in defense of the constitution and my God. Maybe I am a fool but I would like to believe a lot of folks still believe in the constitution and what it stands for. I think a lot of people have been fed B.S. under Obama and the education systems. I would like to think that some can make it back but maybe not.

I have firm beliefs about teachers just like I do politicians. The should be bold. The should defend and protect the innocent, search for the truth and defend it.

I recently discovered a local socialist leftist 1/2 owner comic book store. After briefly almost splitting his skull we had a conversation. He would often cut me off but I let him speak. I did notice that when I said that its all good but if they mess with the constitution the uniform was coming back on. One of the secrets of law enforcement or in my case military and corrections is the ability to observe. I noticed his body tense and a somewhat frown on his face. I think I hit a nerve because at the same time I was saying my oat to the constitution was foreign and domestic. The constitution means freedom for all so it would be worth killing fellow Americans. Don't know how you all feel.

This did make me really aware to start searching and seeing other leftist politicians or groups in my local city.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Our problems begins and ends with our schools and what is being taught to our young.



> "Give me just one generation of youth, and I'll transform the whole world."
> 
> ― Vladimir Lenin


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Our problems begins and ends with our schools and what is being taught to our young.


Totally agree. I will ask my kids or neice and nephew or friends kids how school is. Do the teachers talk about Trump. Do they
mention socialism or being entitled. You have to word it curious, friendly and not as an interrogation.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Totally agree. I will ask my kids or neice and nephew or friends kids how school is. Do the teachers talk about Trump. Do they
> mention socialism or being entitled. You have to word it curious, friendly and not as an interrogation.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Looking forward to what they say. Hopefully we'll be pleasantly surprised...but I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Looking forward to what they say. Hopefully we'll be pleasantly surprised...but I don't think that's going to happen.


I meant to say I do ask. The Cadillac, mi school system has some liberal teachers. We drive our boys to another school system and it doesn't seem to have as much of a problem.

Cadillac when my adult daughter was in kindergarten had a teacher grab and shake her leaving hand/fingerprint bruises on her upper arm.

After complaining to the police, school, school board, state school board, governor's office, state politicians nothing was done.

My standing SOP is if it were to happen again I will beat the dog shit out of the teacher to set an example. If it means a jail sentence to protect my kids then so be it. The whole system failed my daughter. Personally I am putting blame on the teachers union.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I had a very similar experience to what master general refers to above. It was with my son when he was in first grade the teacher said he was out of control and while she was trying to restrain him she left marks on both of his arms. Well I’ve known my son his entire life believe it or not. I know exactly what a little ass he can be LOL I am a full-grown adult male and I’ve never once had to use my hand to control him. After expressing my concern to all parties nothing was done. Luckily I have a close friend of the family who is well-known in the community and also a lawyer. It was weird within 20 minutes of me hanging up the phone with him I got a call from the school! Telling me the behavior was absolutely unacceptable and she will be removed from the school! You will notice that I said school and not the district... about a week later she was hired on at a school in the same district about five minutes from her house. So it was actually a closer drive and more convenient for her. While reading this you may ask yourself how does he know how close her house is to the school? You always have to have a back up plan right LOL I don’t support violence against anyone. But I also don’t stand for assault against my kids!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am betting the question of how many millions have died at the hands of socialism and it's big brother communism over the last 100 years is never asked in our schools, nor is it considered by those 50% of Millenials think socialism is a good idea. Are they told the cost of "Utopia" ?

It's 100 million by the way, and I think that number is perhaps a low number.

1917-2017: 100 years of communism = 100 million deaths

The legacy of 100 years of communism: 65 million deaths - Chicago Tribune


----------



## Bushman (Jun 21, 2021)

If someone touched my kid there wouldn't be a police report, there would be a missing persons report. Sister is a big shot teacher in the school board here so I know exactly what your talking about. She means well but they think they can and should control every action and thought your kid prodcues.

Teachers union in Canada is so powerful, I think they own parts of the Maple Leaf hockey team, cell phone providers and other stuff, because that makes sense. 100k a year to teach kids they hate themselves...over zoom...so rewarding.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

They are taught like that; they teach like that. I say shove it up the admins ass while getting the kids to like you so much there'll be riots if you're fired. After all 'inciting insurrections' is the mark of a truly worthy person.


----------

